# Panel Pro quit working



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I had just started running the trains for the evening and about 2 minutes into it, the throttles went dim and a Java script error popped up saying that Java had quit running properly and closed the program. Now everytime I try to run Panel Pro or Decoder Pro, I get the Java error and it shuts down. Anyone else have this issue and know how to fix it?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

reinstall Java VM. download here http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

GRRRRRR! Reloaded Java, didnt work, so I reloaded the JMRI software and now Panel Pro works so I can run the trains, but now Decoder Pro doesnt work. Everything is set exactly the same as it was before, but when I go into service mode for the programming track, I cant get the actual programming window to come up. I can still select the decoder type or use my preloaded setups, but it wont go any further than that.  There's gotta be something simple I'm overlooking, but I dont know what.........


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like it could be the com port is wrong?
Can you do read back when you start with Decoder pro?
What version of JMRI are you running?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry I didnt see this earlier. I have the most recent copy that isnt a trial version. Should be 2.10 as 2.11 was the test version. Running Vista on an Acer laptop that is four years old.

I've had this happen two other times since my original post and I've tried using other USB ports and even changing the power management to keep the laptop from going into sleep mode. It still has hiccups, but now I just unplug the cable, shut down JMRI, replug the cable and start JMRI and everything comes back up. Something running in the background is interupting the program, but I havent figured out what it is. I'm not a computer geek, or at least not enough of one to figure this out.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Guess I didnt answer the second question. I can do a readback on the decoder type, but when I select Open Programmer, it does nothing. If I select a pre-programmed setup, the window would open, but I couldnt read or write anything. Basically just info only.

Now the issue is that the program will lock up in that I can click through the tabs, but nothing else. Almost like its losing the connection to the PR3, but not due to the JMRI software.


----------

